# zwei XML-Dokumente



## vogtländer (11. August 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe, eine/r von euch hat ne Idee, wie ich mein Problem lösen kann.

Ich habe ein XML-Dokument, das ungefähr so aussieht:

```
<root>
  <information id="xxx">
    <value></value>
  </information>
  .
  .
  .
</root>
```

Das Dokument enthält eine Vielzahl von Einzelinformationen, deren Werte (<value></value>) zu Beginn noch nicht gesetzt sind. Einen Teil dieser Informationen lasse ich in einem Formular anzeigen und dabei werden dann auch die Werte erhoben.

Als Rückgabe vom Formular erhalte ich wieder ein XML-Dokument, das aber eben nur einen Teil der Informationen enthält und auch kein echtes Dokument im Sinne einer Datei sondern eine Zeichenkette ist.

Diese Zeichenkette soll nun von einem XSLT-Prozess verarbeitet werden, so dass die Daten in dem XML-Dokument landen. 

Die Frage ist jetzt: Wie kann ich das Dokument komplett verarbeiten, ohne den Bezug zu der Zeichenkette zu verlieren? Ich beginne ja mit der Verarbeitung der Zeichenkette. Dann kommt sicher irgendwann ein

```
<xsl:apply-templates select="document($dokument)//*"/>
```
Doch wenn ich dann z.B. das Attribut id abfragen will, dann bekomme ich leider eine id aus dem XML-Dokument und der Bezug zu der Zeichenkette ist weg. Hat jemand 'ne Idee, wie ich den behalten kann? Gibt es vielleicht sowas wie Zeiger, damit ich einen Verweis das Wurzelelement der XML-Zeichenkette sichern kann?

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt und hoffentlich hat jemand 'ne Idee.

Gruß
Falk


----------

